

The man who sold the Eiffel Tower. Twice. - zerr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Lustig

======
snaky
"Niklas Zennström, the Man Who Sold Skype — Twice"
([http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/05/10/niklas-
zennstrom...](http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/05/10/niklas-zennstrom-
the-man-who-sold-skypetwice/))

The difference is Eiffel Tower man called con artist, but Skype man - a
shining Internet star and a founding member of The Wall Street Journal
Europe’s Technology Leaders Council.

